# New Exciting Moss Species: Mini Weeping Moss aka. Java Spring Moss



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Ooow I likey


----------



## ragn4rok (Mar 19, 2006)

And this is the photo of its frond on top of my index finger. Very very small leaves. I think it may be better if we called them "micro weeping moss".


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Are you sure thats not Queen moss? It sure looks just like it at first glance. Amblystegiaceae Manaus?


----------



## ragn4rok (Mar 19, 2006)

I've sold some of this moss species to vasteq. And he already owned that Queen moss.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7825533282/

and when he received the "java spring moss/mini weeping moss" from me, he emailed like this:
"hmm.. now I saw again your "Java Spring moss" Photos - and it is really similar in shape what you send me (I mean the shape of leaf blade). So it should be something different what my "moss sp.610" - my grow upward rather. If it so then it is really interesting kind of moss."

and this is moss sp. 610 that he was referring:
http://images35.fotosik.pl/1083/db88a937d222a6b9.jpg
http://images49.fotosik.pl/1118/b5be3831d2a81980.jpg
source: vasteq aquatic plants

And he didn't said anything that my java spring moss/mini weeping moss is actually a queen moss.

ps. vasteq, sorry I borrowed your moss photo here without your permissions. I'll delete the photo link if you are not OK with what I've done.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

THat is pretty cool.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm....I would certainly be interested in trying some of this out. Can you PM me a source for it?


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Lovely. I posted looking for something similar - same name even - a few weeks ago. 

Looking forward to it becoming more widely available in the US.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very cool!
I always love seeing new mosses!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ragn4rok (Mar 19, 2006)

chad320 said:


> Hmm....I would certainly be interested in trying some of this out. Can you PM me a source for it?


PMed ... 



Rainer said:


> Lovely. I posted looking for something similar - same name even - a few weeks ago.
> 
> Looking forward to it becoming more widely available in the US.





h4n said:


> Very cool!
> I always love seeing new mosses!
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


thanks guys.. :smile:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Be advised that the original poster is located in Bandung, Indonesia.

Please be aware that when you purchase plants from outside the United States on AquaBid or any internet site you become an 'importer'. As such, you (the buyer) become responsible for meeting the legal requirements of the shipment.

Here is what happened to fellow hobbyist on another forum:



> WARNING: Aquatic***** and other out of country sellers
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience with Aquatic*****, who sells plants on eBay and Aquabid. You may want to think twice before making a purchase.
> 
> ...


What the hobbyist may not be aware of is his name is probably now on the USDA/US Customs 'Watch List' so when he travels outside the U.S. and returns through Customs he will show up on the computer and receive 'special attention'. I do not purchase plant material from outside the United States, I don't need that hassle in my life.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

...also be advised that there are people that have and do import plants often. Just make sure your end is legal and you have the proper phytosanitary certificate. Evert plant on here that isnt native to the Untied States was at one point imported


----------



## Texans (Oct 15, 2012)

that looks like such a nice moss


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

I like the look of that, hopefully it can spread over here in the U.S. so I can eventually get my hands on some!


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Its a beautiful moss though I dont have it in my collection. 
Attached is a link of a few of my mosses and plants from a pvt.collector.

I have Amblystegiaceae Manaus a beautiful and quick growing moss.

https://picasaweb.google.com/113229...&authkey=Gv1sRgCOW1mcPKyuncXg&feat=directlink


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Rony11 said:


> Its a beautiful moss though I dont have it in my collection.
> Attached is a link of a few of my mosses and plants from a pvt.collector.
> 
> I have Amblystegiaceae Manaus a beautiful and quick growing moss.
> ...


Whats the ID on the moss in picture #9?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

chad320 said:


> Whats the ID on the moss in picture #9?


Notocyphus lutescens (NL) moss?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

No, its not Notocyphus. Even emergent it looks different. Notocyphus is lighter colored. I was thinking maybe Rosemoss of some sort, but it looks really big and healthy if it is.


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

chad320 said:


> Whats the ID on the moss in picture #9?


Hanegoke sp. Cameroon - a very slow growing moss.

http://www.mossmania.ru/plants/Hanegoke sp Cameroon.html


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Rony11. Thats a pretty useful page to save as well.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I figured I was wrong haha.

Its definitely big!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I had no idea what it was. I would like to find a source for this one too


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rony11 said:


> Its a beautiful moss though I dont have it in my collection.
> Attached is a link of a few of my mosses and plants from a pvt.collector.
> 
> I have Amblystegiaceae Manaus a beautiful and quick growing moss.
> ...


 
Yesterday I checked the mosses in my tank and I was surprised!!! I had the mini weeping moss all this time in my tank. :icon_redf
I got this moss from a hobbyist a year ago he didn't know what it was and I forgot to check its ID.
It has been growing beautifully but needs good light and CO2. I'll add pictures soon


----------

